# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Alphabet

## Евгения Белякова

What is the Polish alphabet? If you could put the equivilent sound but with the Russian letter. 
Заранее спасибо

----------


## kamka

A - а
ą - don't think theres such sound in russian. 
b - б
c - ц
ć - ть
d - д
e - э
ę - don't think theres such sound in russian
f - ф
g - г
h - х
i - и
j - й
k - к
l - ль
ł - л
m - м
n - н
ń - нь
o - о

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Большое спасибо  ::

----------


## Angel_of_Death-NZ

http://triadna.ru/dictionary/abc/polska.htm

----------


## Евгения Белякова

This is late, but forgive me for not thanking you before. Thank you!

----------

